

Bitcoin May Be the Global Economy's Last Safe Haven - apaprocki
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-28/bitcoin-may-be-the-global-economys-last-safe-haven

======
pagekicker
Unlikely.

~~~
cinquemb
tell that to the cypriots.

FDIC: $25 Billion In Insurance US Bank accounts: $9,283 Billion In Deposits
$297,514 Billion In Derivatives

~Occ.gov

tell me if those three lines balance out? :P

cyprus was the canary in the mine… and one would be a fool to think this is
not more systemic to the entire global banking system…

~~~
pagekicker
I am entirely willing to believe that there are huge problems with the entire
global banking system, but I think it is extremely unlikely that bitcoin or
any other techno solution is going to be the result of a collapse. IMHO we're
a lot more likely to go back to Victorian-era commodity-based currencies. Just
my opinion, though.

